# a whatzit ?



## tftfan (Oct 7, 2013)

and this is a .......  what ? []


----------



## tftfan (Oct 7, 2013)

.


----------



## tftfan (Oct 7, 2013)

Didnt wanna bring it home, but.... I wanna know what it is. [&:]


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 7, 2013)

I am often, make that almost always wrong, but I'll play.
 It's a harness buckle.  There was a strap with holes in it that passed through the slit, went around a ring and caught the pin in one of the holes.  Take that answer!

 Beat me what it really is.

 Scott


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Oct 7, 2013)

Why would you not want to bring it home?????? I always take that stuff. Someday you will see one in an antique shop and say "HEY, I got one of those!" I keep all the lids, marbles, pipes, compacts, dolls, and other "whatzit's" I find.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 8, 2013)

Joy buzzer? IDK [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Joy buzzer? IDKÂ [8|]


 

 lol Hey ! I was thinking that[]


----------



## tftfan (Oct 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ScottBSA
> 
> I am often, make that almost always wrong, but I'll play.
> It's a harness buckle.  There was a strap with holes in it that passed through the slit, went around a ring and caught the pin in one of the holes.  Take that answer!
> ...


 

 Hm... I think maybe. [8|]


----------



## tftfan (Oct 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  mtfdfire22
> 
> Why would you not want to bring it home?????? I always take that stuff. Someday you will see one in an antique shop and say "HEY, I got one of those!" I keep all the lids, marbles, pipes, compacts, dolls, and other "whatzit's" I find.


 

 Had a little cave-in and I was purdy sure this thing came from the top area, maybe not to old. I have shelves and boxes full of small cool stuff[&:] ah... whats one more whatzit! [][]


----------



## tftfan (Oct 8, 2013)

Eric-Rick-thats a maybe...I have no clue. [&o]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 8, 2013)

reminds me of an old hotel desk bell.


----------



## towhead (Oct 8, 2013)

Old elevator button....intercom button....

 Can you press the round part and the center "rod" stays in place?

 Julie


----------



## towhead (Oct 8, 2013)

Old car horn....????   Julie


----------



## reach44 (Oct 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> reminds me of an old hotel desk bell.


 
 Indeed.


----------

